# Ipad bag by Patricia



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Just stopping by to brag about my Ipad shoulder bag made by Patricia.  She was great to work with and the bag is exactly what I was looking for.  I am very pleased with my custom made Ipad bag .  I would love to post pictures...but I'm at loss as to how to do so without the help of my son who's away at college.  I'm hoping that Patricia will be by with some pictures of my beautiful bag.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Liz, I had never even noticed that we had an Apple devices topic. The Photobucket site is doing Maintenance right now and I can't get to my pictures, I'll post them in the morning.

Here's the pictures:


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, I really like that!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, this was my first experience making something for an iPad and had to estimate the dimensions.


----------

